# 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video



## Sailfisch (22. Februar 2006)

Martin Joswig hat mir eben mal einen Link zu einem norwegischen Angelforum geschickt, wo der Fang eines 150 KG Tarpons angezeigt wird. Mit Video-Link im ersten Beitrag! Leider ist den Jungs bei der Landung der Saft für die Kamera ausgegangen.
Der Kollege war definitiv nicht auf solch einen Rekordfisch aus, man beachte das Material. Der Drill soll 18, in Worten achtzehn, Stunden gedauert haben. 
Der aktuelle IGFA-AllTackle-Rekord aus dem Jahre 2003 steht bei 130 Kg.  

Wenn sich das wirklich bewahrheiten sollte, so wäre das echt ein Hammer!


----------



## Carphunter 76 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

Locker !!!

Oh Mann, ich hätte diesen Fight nicht ausgehalten (bei DEM Wetter ohne Übung?! Wie auch)
Dann hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich Stündlich in die Hose gemacht...
Respekt !


----------



## esox_105 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

18 Stunden mit einem Fisch kämpfen, #r , daß hält nicht jeder durch.


----------



## taildancer (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

ja das waren finnen die es eigendlich auf kleinere abgesehen hatten!
bei der landung ging wohl einiges daneben...sodass es keine vernünftigen bilder gibt und  das gewicht auch nur geschätzt ist!
also kein offizieller rekokord!


----------



## spin-paule (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

Meine Fresse!!!! Auch wenn der Fisch erst in den letzten 5 sec kurz zu sehen ist... mein Adrenallinhaushalt ist allein durch den Drill total aus den Fugen! Unbekannterweise ein dickes Petri an den glücklichen, aber vermutlich auch total erschöpften Fänger!
Danke für den Kick, Kai!
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## FischAndy1980 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

Wahnsinn...#r nur schade das man da kein richtiges HappyEnd sieht:c  
18h Booah...|uhoh:  |rolleyes


----------



## Nauke (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

Donnerwetter, wat für ne Leistung.

Die Jungs hatten völlig die Ruhe weg und das bei der Ausrüstung. Rute mit
5 Ringe und ne kleine Multi. 
Die müssen schon mächtig Erfahrung im Drill mit großen Fischen gehabt haben.
Beeindruckend auch, wie sie das Boot mit eingesetzt haben.
Ein Tolles Video an das man sich hoffendlich im richtigen Moment erinnert.
Danke fürs einstellen.#6 #h


----------



## Debilofant (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

Jo, feiner Drill und ´ne ordentlich krumme Rute! Danke für den eingestellten Link, Sailfisch! 

Zum Fisch: Nun ja, im Meer sind die UKELEI halt etwas größer |supergri.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Mepps (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*



			
				Debilofant schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, feiner Drill und ´ne ordentlich krumme Rute! Danke für den eingestellten Link, Sailfisch!
> 
> Zum Fisch: Nun ja, im Meer sind die UKELEI halt etwas größer |supergri.
> 
> Tschau Debilofant #h


 
MENSCH! das war doch nen hering


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

Das Bötchen war aber auch am schwanken...


----------



## Acipenser (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> und das bei der Ausrüstung. Rute mit
> 5 Ringe und ne kleine Multi.


Das Video fand ich auch mächtig spannend. Interessant die Ruten-/Rollenhaltung: nicht Rechts- oder Linkshänder, sondern Oben- oder Untenkurbler. Das machts nochmals etwas anstrengender.
Auf alle Fälle Hut ab vor der Leistung und ein heftiges Petri #6
Kann ein Mensch wirklich 18 Stunden drillen ohne Pinkelpause?

Acipenser


----------



## Big Fins (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

Nene, der hat nicht mal halb soviel Gewicht auf den Rippen. Wer sich ein wenig im Web umschaut sieht Tarpon mit mehr "Masse" und weniger Gewicht, der ist einfach zu klein für ca 150kg.
Darüberhinaus reicht ein Tag in den Tropen keine 18 Stunden, höchstens 12. Es sei denn es wurde von abends bis morgens geangelt.
Hab mal Screeni gemacht, sicher keine 150kg höchstens 50... 
So sieht ein 118 Kg Tarpon aus
http://www.worldangler.com/Africa%20Fishing%20Lodges/gabon.htm
Tjaja, Finnen und der Vodka :q
*EDIT*
Sehr seltsam, kurz vor der Landung geht ihm der Accu aus...rofl.


----------



## Håkjerring (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

Geb Dir recht; waren wohl keine 150 kg. Wurde auch im norw. Forum bemaengelt...

Trotzdem, bei diesen Temperaturen, einige Stunden(wie lanage auch immer) und mit relativ leichter Rute.#6


----------



## esox_105 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

Hat wohl irgend Jemand Kg mit lbs verwechselt :q.


----------



## Acipenser (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat wohl irgend Jemand Kg mit lbs verwechselt :q.



guter Einwand, das klingt plausibel und anstelle von 18 Stunden 1,8 Stunden? Denn wie schon plaa Sawai schrieb: Tageslicht über 18 Stunden in den Tropen? 

Da denke ich eher an die Mitternachtssonne in Finnland natürlich. Und da kann man ja auch Hering fangen....

Acipenser


----------



## Marlin1 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

Na egal,

schönes Filmchen, schöner Fisch !

Die Angler wohl happy, was will man denn mehr ?
(Neigen wir nicht alle ein gaaaanz klein wenig zum Übertreiben) :q :q 

Den IGFA Rekord lassen wir mal weg, dann ist das doch alles supi.

Marlin

(noch 6 Tage)


----------



## taildancer (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

diese sache hat in finnland ordendlich für aufregung gesort.
denn der fisch wurde von einem angeljournalisten gefangen.der diesen mit "neuer IGFA rekord tarpon" angekündigt hat!
gedrillt wurde er wohl tatsächlich über 18std....nämlich durch die nacht!
was ja ziemlich bewundernswert ist!!!
allerdings wurde er auch von 2 leuten gedrillt...und somit ist der igfa rekord schonmal futsch!
aber es gibt leider auch keine fotos...sie haben es zwar geschafft den fisch ins boot zu hiefen...doch dann war die speicherkarte der digitalkamera voll!
davon kann am jetzt halten was man will!?
er hat allerdings erklärt,dass man nach 18std. drill,ohne essen und wenig trinken,nicht mehr wirklich bei der sache ist!...das glaub ich wiederum gerne!
undgereimtheiten ohne ende.
er hat übrigens verletzungen davon getragen...seine fingerkuppen waren wohl lange taub und ordendliche blasen gabs auch!

nunja...rekord hin oder her...verdammt schöner fisch und verdammt schöner drill!


----------



## Big Fins (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

Sry, hab mich etwas unwirsch ausgedrückt |uhoh: ...:q 
Natürlich wünsch ich den Fängern ein dickes Petri...so isses ja nicht, aber doch 'die Kirche im Dorfe lassen' , wollte ich eigentlich damit ausdrücken.
150lbs kommt ja schon viel eher hin und ist ja immerhin auch 'good Fish' #6 .


----------



## Ansgar (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

Ist aber schon laessig "it is getting a little bit tired now" (und denn zieht er erstmal wieder ab) und "this is the best spot in the Gambia" :q :q :q 

Also wenn der ernsthaft in dieser Nussschale 18Stunden gedrillt hat denn muss ich sagen Respekt. Ich waere mit dem Ding garnicht erst los gefahren - man gut die hatten zunaechst spiegelglatte See...
Aber wer hat denn Bock und drillen 18 Stunden? Ich glaube da haette ich nach ner Stunde die Bremse dicht gemacht und gesagt Zeit fuers Abendessen - entweder der kommt mit oder eben nicht... Aber klar, wenn man auf nen vermeintlichen Rekord aus ist sieht das evtl anders aus...

Andererseits hoert es sich ein bisschen unglaublich an... Und ein 300Pfuender ist das vermutlich auch nicht (so weit man das aus dem kurzen Abschnitt ersehen kann), aber das hatten wir ja schon...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## taildancer (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

ich bin mal gespannt,im märz erscheint der zugehörige artikel in einer finnischen angelzeitschrift!
mal sehen,ob die daten sich ändern?


----------



## Nick_A (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

Schöner Fisch....aber sooo groß ist der wirklich nicht !

Habe bereits einige "Granaten" auf den Keys gesehen (in den Häfen, etc.) und die waren definitiv größer 

Ein trotzdem toller Fisch, der mit einer etwas glaubwürdigeren Geschichte diesen "Unmut" hier sicher nicht bekommen hätte ! 

Sooo eine glatte See hätte ich dieses Jahr auch gerne mal auf den Keys und nicht ständig extreme Strömung, eklige Kabbelwellen, etc. !!! 

Grüße
Robert


----------



## bonefish (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*



			
				taildancer schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin mal gespannt,im märz erscheint der zugehörige artikel in einer finnischen angelzeitschrift!
> mal sehen,ob die daten sich ändern?


 
Hoffe du übersetzt uns das #c aus dem finnischen, und hälst uns auf dem Laufenden |bla: 
TL.
bonefish


----------



## taildancer (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

wenn ich irgendwie an die zeitschrift rankomme mach ich das!
im finnischen AB wird das dann sicherlich auch heftig diskutiert werden!


----------



## Hardi (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

Toller Drill, toller Fisch. 
Die Haltung der Rute, damit die Schnur durch die niedrige Anzahl der Ringe nicht auf dem Blank schleift, ist auch interessant.


----------



## Marlin1 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

Kannst du mir bitte mal erklären, wieso man 2006 Fänge aus So genannten Dritte Welt Ländern nicht anmelden konnte und heute geht das ?? Würde mich echt mal interessieren.              Gruß Reinhold


----------



## Marlin1 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

Na ja, lass mal besser stecken, das ist ja hahnebüchend !          Gruß  Reinhold


----------



## J.D. (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

Hallo Big Gamer

Das kann nicht sein IGFA Rekorde können aus jedem Land angemeldet werden wenn die Bedingungen wie geeichte Waage
Bilder und die Zeugen die gefordert werden erfüllt sind.Da ich 
ein Boot in Ghana Westafrika hatte weiß ich sicher das von dort einige IGFA Rekorde kommen und das auch vor dem Jahr 2007.

Jörg-Dieter Haselhorst
IGFA Rep.


----------



## GiantKiller (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

Gibt es nähere Informationen mit welchen Ködern dieser Hering gefangen wurde?
Wie schwer wog er?


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: 150 Kg Tarpon in Gambia!!! Video*

Ein beeindruckender Fisch! 
Wäre schön, wenn Du nähere Infos preisgeben könntest.


----------

